# toppatakki - tikkitakki



## n8abx9

Onko toppatakki ja tikkitakki sama asia? Vai onko eroja?


----------



## Marko55

Kielitoimiston sanakirja määrittelee sanat *toppakangas* ja *tikkikangas* seuraavasti:
*toppakangas* = kaksi- tai useampikerroksinen, varsinkin ulkoiluvaatteisiin käytettävä kangas, jossa on kerrosten välissä lämpöeristeenä vanua, untuvia tms.
*tikkikangas* = kaksi- tai useampikerroksinen kangas, jonka kerrokset on liitetty toisiinsa (koriste)tikkauksin

Esim. Booztin nettikaupassa on toppa- ja tikkitakkeja:
toppatakki: Jensma (Forest Night) (120 €) - Matinique -  | Boozt.com
tikkitakki: Trenton Quilted Jacket (Olive) (199 €) - Morris -  | Boozt.com


----------



## n8abx9

No jo, se onkin juuri minun kysymykseni. 

Kilitoimiston sanakirjasta ja Googlin kuvahausta katson aina ensiksi. Minulle nuo määritelmät kuulostavat hyvin samanlaisilta. Onko arkkikielessä näin?


----------



## Spongiformi

Ei ole. Tikkitakki on ainoastaan tikkikankaasta tehty takki. Toki jos se on vuorellinen talvitakki, silloin se voi olla myös toppatakki. Mutta sen sijaan kaikki toppatakit eivät ole tikkitakkeja, koska niissä ei kaikissa ole tikkikankaalle ominaista tikkauskuviointia.


----------



## Ansku89

Tikkitakki voi olla myös varsin ohut vaate, joka ei sovellu talviseksi päällysvaatteeksi Suomen olosuhteissa. Toppatakki taas on paksu talvivaate, tai jos ei ole, puhutaan usein kevyttoppatakista.


----------



## n8abx9

Spongiformi said:


> Ei ole. Tikkitakki on ainoastaan tikkikankaasta tehty takki. Toki jos se on vuorellinen talvitakki, silloin se voi olla myös toppatakki. Mutta sen sijaan kaikki toppatakit eivät ole tikkitakkeja, koska niissä ei kaikissa ole tikkikankaalle ominaista tikkauskuviointia.





Ansku89 said:


> Tikkitakki voi olla myös varsin ohut vaate, joka ei sovellu talviseksi päällysvaatteeksi Suomen olosuhteissa. Toppatakki taas on paksu talvivaate, tai jos ei ole, puhutaan usein kevyttoppatakista.



Kiitos paljon!


----------

